# DTG Tencel or Bamboo



## Eddiet (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone any experience of DTG on 100% tencel or bamboo, modal, rayon T's? Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Eddiet said:


> Has anyone any experience of DTG on 100% tencel or bamboo, modal, rayon T's? Any help would be most appreciated.


 Should pose no issues. I've done several jobs on light colored bamboo. On darks, I've done some samples, but had issue with color fastness on some garments. Do some testing, to make sure you can get good results with the brands you order.
Ian


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i did a white/color print on Alo's bamboo, and it wears and washes great. i've had no color loss after at least 5 washes. the only problem is that the cost is about $14 per shirt (for the blank shirt only), so the customer would need to pay quite a bit more $$$ than for a nice fitted ring-spun tee.


----------

